# La chasse aux fayots !!!



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Vous travaillez en entreprise, vous êtes encore aux études, vous glandez ... peu importe !
Tout comme moi, vous devez être entourés de "fayots" et de "frotte-manches" ... de gars ou de filles dégoulinant d'obséquiosité, toujours prêts à se mettre en avant pour obtenir la moindre parcelle de reconnaissance ... toujours prêts à enfoncer les collègues pour se faire remarquer !!!    
Le fayot de base se reconnait au fait qu'il traîne toujours près des ascenseurs, tard le soir, guettant le départ du PDG pour avoir l'insigne honneur de descendre quelques étages avec lui...  
Le fayot agit toujours pour votre bien ... s'il vous pique une bonne idée pour la présenter à son nom auprès de son supérieur, c'est pour le bien de l'entreprise et donc indirectement pour votre bien !  
Le fayot connait par coeur les gouts de ses supérieurs ... marque de café, goûts musicaux, type de préservatifs, genre de friandises ... ses tiroirs regorgent de petits cadeaux prêts à être offerts à la moindre occasion avec le but ultime de se faire inviter un soir à dîner chez le supérieur en question ...   
Le fayot est un sacré lobbyiste ... toujours ou il faut quand il faut ... à la cantine, il garde une place pour son supérieur au cas ou ce dernier n'en trouverait plus ... il gare sa voiture le plus près possible de la bagnole de son chef au cas où ... etc... etc...  
Bref ... vous m'aurez compris ... le fayot est un prédateur capable des pires saloperies pour se mettre en avant !  

Ayant été victimes de fayots durant les dernières semaines (et de sacrés fayots !  ), nous avons décidés dans notre département, de créer "la semaine du fayot" du lundi 27/9 au vendredi 1/10 - au cours de cette semaine, diverses manifestations (tenues secrètes ... hihi) auront lieu pour se terminer en apothéose le vendredi à 12H à la cantine par la remise du "Fayot d'Or" en présence de toutes les instances dirigeantes...

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que depuis hier on a placardé un avis au tableau d'affichage général de la société et que personne, ô grand personne n'est venu demander des explications de peur probablement d'avoir l'air concerné par cette manifestation...

Seule réaction ce matin ... celle du DG qui est venu, hilare, dans nos bureaux en nous disant : "les gars, vous avez carte blanche ... débusquez-les !!!"   

Alors, rendez-vous la semaine prochaine pour un compte-rendu palpitant de nos activités anti-fayotistes !!!!  

Si, dans l'entretemps, vous avez vous aussi eu maille à partir avec ce genre de personnages libidineux, ce thread est à vous ....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2004)

Ton imagination est décidemment sans bornes!  

Je vais creuser l'idée. On aura pas de peine à en débusquer chez nous.

Pas vrai, WebO?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ton imagination est décidemment sans bornes!
> 
> Je vais creuser l'idée. On aura pas de peine à en débusquer chez nous.
> 
> Pas vrai, WebO?



A qui le dis-tu... A la pelle qu'ils se rammassent...   Je vais chercher un container...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Seule réaction ce matin ... celle du DG qui est venu, hilare, dans nos bureaux en nous disant : "les gars, vous avez carte blanche ... débusquez-les !!!"



Ne les cherchez plus, votre DG les a trouvés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne les cherchez plus, votre DG les a trouvés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Et ne rigolez pas quand je parle de "l'ascenseur du soir" !!!!! A partir de 18H, ils sont tout un troupeau, que dis-je, une meute, à guetter le départ du DG pour lui montrer qu'ils sont encore au taf !!!!! :love: 
Dès qu'il est parti ..... tchac ... coup de baguette magique ... y'a pu personne dans les bureaux !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et ne rigolez pas quand je parle de "l'ascenseur du soir" !!!!! A partir de 18H, ils sont tout un troupeau, que dis-je, une meute, à guetter le départ du DG pour lui montrer qu'ils sont encore au taf !!!!! :love:
> Dès qu'il est parti ..... tchac ... coup de baguette magique ... y'a pu personne dans les bureaux !!!!!! :rateau:



Normal, ils ne veulent pas prendre le dernier ascenseur pour l'échafaud


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

... un jour, on a fait un test ! on a fait courir le bruit que le DG viendrait au bureau un dimanche après-midi pour préparer tranquillement le comité de direction du lundi... :rateau: 

Et bien, je vous jure que c'est fou le nombre de gars qui, subitement, ont décidés de venir travailler exceptionnellement ce dimanche après-midi alors que d'habitude c'est le désert de Gobi dans nos locaux....

En plus, on a les noms ... les heures d'arrivée et de départ ... à cause des badges ... Arrrfffffff !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

Z'ont du être déçus ...!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et ne rigolez pas quand je parle de "l'ascenseur du soir" !!!!! A partir de 18H, ils sont tout un troupeau, que dis-je, une meute, à guetter le départ du DG pour lui montrer qu'ils sont encore au taf !!!!! :love:
> Dès qu'il est parti ..... tchac ... coup de baguette magique ... y'a pu personne dans les bureaux !!!!!! :rateau:


 Et je parie que tous comme ceux qui voulaient assister au "lever" du Roi Soleil, ils sont là quand il arrive le matin, à l'accueillir de fayoteries...   

Pour bien commencer la journée :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'aime pas non plus les fayots: ca fait péter


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

Trop fort zebig :love:

J'en ai aussi au taf, c'est marrant a voir, mais usant a l'usage


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

Il va vous en falloir un stock de fayots en or pour décerner les prix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et je parie que tous comme ceux qui voulaient assister au "lever" du Roi Soleil, ils sont là quand il arrive le matin, à l'accueillir de fayoteries...


Arf ! tu as tapé dans le mille !!!!!   
Le jeu pour certains, c'est de passer très tôt au bureau, de lui envoyer immédiatement un mail (pour qu'il puisse constater qu'ils étaient au boulot aux aurores), et ensuite de s'absenter une heure pour le petit-déjeuner avec la conscience tranquille du devoir accompli.... :love: 
Là encore on a les noms étant donné qu'on a accès à tous les logs d'activités du réseau !!!!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là encore on a les noms étant donné qu'on a accès à tous les logs d'activités du réseau !!!!! :love:


 Tu serais pas un peu "rapporteur" TheBiggounet?  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2004)

Un excellent manuel de chasse.  

http://www.canoe.qc.ca/artdevivrecarriere/nov30_leche_a-can.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas un peu "rapporteur" TheBiggounet?  :love:


     ... rapporteur, non ! prudent, oui !  ...


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas non plus les fayots: ca fait péter


 Je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> nous avons décidés dans notre département, de créer "la semaine du fayot" du lundi 27/9 au vendredi 1/10 - au cours de cette semaine, diverses manifestations (tenues secrètes ... hihi) auront lieu pour se terminer en apothéose le vendredi à 12H à la cantine par la remise du "Fayot d'Or" en présence de toutes les instances dirigeantes...



Décidément tout est prétexte à rien foutre le vendredi.    
Vous faites toujours la remise de l'ours noir pour l'employé du mois ? :mouais:    

En fait tu peux nous le dire maintenant, tu es président du CE et tu animes les déjeuners à la cantine !!  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

Zebig rapporteur     

 Et c'est pas la 1ere fois que je te le dis


----------



## Goulven (21 Septembre 2004)

Ouais ben moi j'suis indépendant, alors je suis patron ET fayot! Je suis toujours là quand j'arrive et encore là quand je pars, mais je ne veux pas me l'admettre. Je m'envoie peu de mail car je travaille dans le même bureau que moi alors je me vois et je suis content de moi.

J'aurai droit à un Fayot d'or s'il en reste un peu?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'il est parti ..... tchac ... coup de baguette magique ... y'a pu personne dans les bureaux !!!!!! :rateau:



J'ai cru lire "un coup de braguette magique" et ziiip les lèche-cul   :love:


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

Ne te casse pas trop la tête pour ta chasse, demande à BenDisco de t'installer une machine à bouler dans ta boîte 
T'as plus qu'à flasher les bouleurs 

Quoi que Sarko doit bien pouvoir jumeler çà dans la même boîte


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

- Tu sais où il y a un champ de fayots par ici ?
- Oui, dans l'étage en dessous de la DG ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig rapporteur
> Et c'est pas la 1ere fois que je te le dis



    :love: 
En fait, c'est beaucoup plus machiavélique que ça !!!!!!!! :rateau: 
A l'IT, on contrôle tout et on est au courant de tout .... par la force des choses ! :rateau: 
Alors, tout l'art consiste, non pas à se servir des infos que l'on détient (ce serait détestable !), mais bien à faire comprendre délicatement à certaines personnes un peu "tordues" qu'il vaudrait mieux adopter un profil bas en certaines occasions..... :rateau: 
En définitive, le fait qu'ils savent qu'on sait les rend un peu plus "sensibles" à certaines choses !!!

Exemple :

Un gars dénonçait régulièrement ses collègues de passer quelques coups de fil privés au bureau ... il le faisait méchamment, dans le but de nuire et pour se mettre en avant !
Il a suffi d'un petit entretien aimable avec lui, entretien au cours duquel on lui a dit d'être plus prudent dans ses connexions Internet, logs à l'appui, pour que subitement, il redevienne un collègue charmant et attentionné ... curieux non ???   :rateau: 

Le jour où j'apprend que quelqu'un de mon service a dévoilé certaines infos à des tiers non directement concernés, boss ou pas, il est viré sur l'heure mais je n'ai jamais eu ce cas là !!!

Un jour mon boss m'a demandé : "avez-vous accès à mon répertoire privé sur le réseau ?" - je lui ai répondu : "oui, bien sûr !" - il a ajouté immédiatement : "Et à mon Lotus Notes aussi ???  " - réponse : "ben oui, c'est moi qui fournit les ID" ... ...  marrant ça ! il a eu l'air embarrassé .....    

Subitement, je me demande pourquoi on a tous "échappés" à 3 restructurations en l'espace de 10 ans !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  ... mais comme dit Gros René : "Zebig, t'es un vieux rat !!!!!"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

Rooooh :love:

C'est pas bô le chantage TheBig     lol

C'est fou dès qu'on a des infos compromettantes comme les gens ont un profil bas et rasent les murs :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi, en ce moment, je fais le fayot à l'ANPE. Facile : à 8h10 devant la grille ; être compréhensif quand on vous dit à l'accueil qu'il y a encore une heure et demie d'attente pour un rendez-vous ; bien faire voir qu'on cherche du boulot...

Si vous avez des astuces, je débute à l'ANPE :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (21 Septembre 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou dès qu'on a des infos compromettantes comme les gens ont un profil bas et rasent les murs :rateau:


Et en plus, ils sont cons parce que s'ils nous connaissaient bien, ils devraient savoir que jamais, ô grand jamais on ne se servirait de ces infos !!!!! :rateau: 
Quoique ... !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ils sont cons parce que s'ils nous connaissaient bien, ils devraient savoir que jamais, ô grand jamais on ne se servirait de ces infos !!!!! :rateau:


Non là c'est vous qui êtes... enfin qui ratez des opportunités quoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

... la pire "bombe" que l'on ait dans nos archives ... quelques extraits de vidéo-surveillance qui valent leur pesant d'or !!!!!! ... Arffffffff !   :love:  :love: 
ps : pour que je les mette en ligne, il faudra attendre qu'il y ait prescription !!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

Il pourrait demander une promotion pour "bons et loyaux travaux" notre ami ZeBig par exemple :love:


----------



## squarepusher (21 Septembre 2004)

The big a des informations pour faire sauter 18 fois la république   
Tu travaillerais pas chez elf par hasard ?  :rateau: 
Tu serais pas un cousin d'Alfred Cirven ?  :love:


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... la pire "bombe" que l'on ait dans nos archives ... quelques extraits de vidéo-surveillance qui valent leur pesant d'or !!!!!! ... Arffffffff !   :love:  :love:
> ps : pour que je les mette en ligne, il faudra attendre qu'il y ait prescription !!!!!



Je te préfère habillé de plumes roses mon flamand :love: plutôt que celles noires du corbeau, même si elles ont de jolis reflets bleus...    :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je te préfère habillé de plumes roses mon flamand :love: plutôt que celles noires du corbeau, même si elles ont de jolis reflets bleus...    :mouais:


T'en fais pas nato ... les vidéos dont je parle sont plus marrantes que compromettantes...     ... coïncidence, il y en a une ou on voit des plumes ... je ne sais pas si elles sont roses (because N&B), mais ce sont bien des plumes !!!!!!!!!!!!!       :love:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai enregistré tous les dires de TheBig sur ce forum ... Sais t'on jamais.  
Des fois que j'ai besoin d'un nouveau job. :love:


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : pour que je les mette en ligne, il faudra attendre qu'il y ait prescription !!!!!


Et c'est combien de temps chez vous la prescription ?
30 ? 50 !

Benji, faut commander une grosse config xServ avec un gros Xserve RAID


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> avec un gros Xserve RAID


RAID ... est un mot qui convient parfaitement à mes vidéos !!!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> RAID ... est un mot qui convient parfaitement à mes vidéos !!!!!!!!    :love:  :love:



Et pas le X ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pas le X ?


Je l'avais pô vu !!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais pô vu !!!!!!!      :love:


 Ou t'as fait semblant de pas le voir ?  :love:


----------



## turnover (21 Septembre 2004)

hihi the big   J'avais un tas de dossier moi aussi quand je m'occupais du réseau d'une boite et du matériel. Il y a parfois des surprises quand des personnes (mon patron pour pas le nommer) changent d'ordinateur ...
Hein ? que ? quoi ? non j'ai pas dit que c'était le patron hein ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> hihi the big   J'avais un tas de dossier moi aussi quand je m'occupais du réseau d'une boite et du matériel. Il y a parfois des surprises quand des personnes (mon patron pour pas le nommer) changent d'ordinateur ...


Suffit simplement de passer un coup de "spybot" ou de "ad-aware" pour en voir apparaître des choses dans la fenêtre de "nettoyage" ... hihi !


----------



## Yip (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au cours de cette semaine, diverses manifestations (tenues secrètes ... hihi) auront lieu pour se terminer en apothéose le vendredi à 12H à la cantine par la remise du "Fayot d'Or" en présence de toutes les instances dirigeantes...
> 
> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que depuis hier on a placardé un avis au tableau d'affichage général de la société et que personne, ô grand personne n'est venu demander des explications de peur probablement d'avoir l'air concerné par cette manifestation...




Tu ne crains pas une absence subite du/de la lauréat(e) le jour dit à la cantine ?



En tous cas j'ai hâte de lire ton compte rendu, arf d'avance !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crains pas une absence subite du/de la lauréat(e) le jour dit à la cantine ?


Il est évident que seules les personnes n'ayant rien à se reprocher seront présentes vendredi à la cantine....  
Les fayots qui se seront reconnus brilleront par leur absence !
Ils seront donc facilement identifiables !!!!!!!! :rateau: 
...et on attribuera le "fayot d'or" par contumace !!!!!!!! :love:    

Machiavélique ! non ??? :rateau:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas nato ... les vidéos dont je parle sont plus marrantes que compromettantes...    ... coïncidence, il y en a une ou on voit des plumes ... je ne sais pas si elles sont roses (because N&B), mais ce sont bien des plumes !!!!!!!!!!!!!      :love:


Dans le lot, as-tu conservé celles où tu fais des photos de Kernel et Panic, dans les toilettes?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident que seules les personnes n'ayant rien à se reprocher seront présentes vendredi à la cantine....
> Les fayots qui se seront reconnus brilleront par leur absence !
> Ils seront donc facilement identifiables !!!!!!!! :rateau:
> ...et on attribuera le "fayot d'or" par contumace !!!!!!!! :love:
> ...



T'as pas intérêt à avoir un empêchement de dernière minute ce jour-là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas intérêt à avoir un empêchement de dernière minute ce jour-là...


    ... c'est vrai !    ... d'ailleurs, je crois que je vais dormir au bureau la veille pour être sûr d'être là le lendemain !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je vais dormir au bureau la veille pour être sûr d'être là le lendemain !!!!! :love:  :love:



'spèce de fayot...  :love:    Tu es fais, TheBig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Dans le lot, as-tu conservé celles où tu fais des photos de Kernel et Panic, dans les toilettes?


Je n'ai aucune illusion là-dessus ! ... le nombre de gens qui doivent avoir des "trucs" sur moi doit être incalculable !!!!!   :love:  :love: 
ps : mais je m'en fiche !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'spèce de fayot...  :love:    Tu es fais, TheBig...


Damned ! oh my god ! I am fait like a rat !!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident que seules les personnes n'ayant rien à se reprocher seront présentes vendredi à la cantine....
> Les fayots qui se seront reconnus brilleront par leur absence !
> Ils seront donc facilement identifiables !!!!!!!! :rateau:
> ...et on attribuera le "fayot d'or" par contumace !!!!!!!! :love:
> ...



Le grand manitou sera là aussi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le grand manitou sera là aussi ?


Comme il a le sens de l'humour et qu'il apprécie nos blagues de potaches, je crois bien qu'il passera !!!! 
Tu vois déjà le dilemme pour les fayots !!!!!!!!!  Arffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des astuces, je débute à l'ANPE :rateau:



Bah y a plus simple tu sais ! : tous les soirs, à partir de 20h00, bière à la main :love: (testé et approuvé  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

.........vendredi à 12H à la cantine par la remise du "Fayot d'Or".......et aussi le diplome ?


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident que seules les personnes n'ayant rien à se reprocher seront présentes vendredi à la cantine....
> Les fayots qui se seront reconnus brilleront par leur absence !
> Ils seront donc facilement identifiables !!!!!!!! :rateau:
> ...et on attribuera le "fayot d'or" par contumace !!!!!!!! :love:
> ...



Fayots, cantine... oula moi j'irai pas trop de méthane dans l'air !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Les nouvelles du jour :

Arf ! ce matin, en arrivant, j'ai trouvé un mail en provenance d'un des fayots concernés...  
En substance, ça disait ceci :

"Bien marrante ta blague sur le "fayot d'or" !!! ... t'as vraiment du temps à perdre !  Encore un peu et j'aurais pu croire que tu étais sérieux ! etc. etc...  tu crois vraiment que l'ambiance actuelle est propice à ce genre de dérive... etc... etc... bla ... bla..."

Je lui ai répondu ceci :

"Mais c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus sérieux ... Mr X (le DG !) a trouvé cette idée amusante et j'ai même obtenu un budget de 300 Euros pour offrir l'apéro vendredi prochain... (note : c'est pas vrai mais ça fait rien ! :rateau: ) - alors, je compte bien évidemment sur ta présence pour rehausser cette manifestation etc... etc..."

...ça commence à rire jaune dans les chaumières...    :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

​
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

dit c'est quoi ta boîte thebig, j'veux y être à l'apéro, pour voir à quoi ressemble le fayot d'or !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit c'est quoi ta boîte thebig, j'veux y être à l'apéro, pour voir à quoi ressemble le fayot d'or !!


Arf ! ...   ... pour être honnête, on va faire quand même dans le "soft" pour pas niquer l'ambiance générale qui est quand même pas mal chez nous ....  
On est en train de réfléchir à une "pirouette" qui nous permettrait certes de marquer le coup, mais d'éviter le style "règlements de comptes" ...  
On a encore plus d'une semaine pour mettre ça au point !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

On pourrait faire un brainstorming :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

Dis TheBig Kernic ne va pas sans Panel, si ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On est en train de réfléchir à une "pirouette" qui nous permettrait certes de marquer le coup, mais d'éviter le style "règlements de comptes" ...
> On a encore plus d'une semaine pour mettre ça au point !!!



Tu vas devoir t'y coller... Tu feras un magnifique fayot sois en sûr !!   :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas devoir t'y coller... Tu feras un magnifique fayot sois en sûr !!   :rateau:



     ... j'avais pensé à un truc comme ça ... du genre :

...le DG assiste à la petite cérémonie (il m'a confirmé qu'il y serait !) ... dans mon discours, je lui glisse un tas de remerciements adipeux, lui dit que c'est agréable de travailler avec lui, qu'on est tous contents qu'il soit parmi nous, je lui remets un petit cadeau... etc... ... bref, un tas de trucs les plus gluants les uns que les autres dans lesquels les fayots reconnaitront leur façon de faire !!!!! :rateau: 

Et ............... résultat : je reçois le fayot d'or dans l'hilarité générale et à ma grande surprise (feinte, bien évidemment).. !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

Conséquences :

...c'est l'arroseur arrosé et tout le monde rigole bien de ma poire !
...ça aura fait frémir les fayots jusqu'au bout !
...l'ambiance générale est préservée !
...et en plus, personne ne sera dupe !

C'est ti pas bien ça ????????? :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'avais pensé à un truc comme ça ... du genre :
> 
> ...le DG assiste à la petite cérémonie (il m'a confirmé qu'il y serait !) ... dans mon discours, je lui glisse un tas de remerciements adipeux, lui dit que c'est agréable de travailler avec lui, qu'on est tous contents qu'il soit parmi nous, je lui remets un petit cadeau... etc... ... bref, un tas de trucs les plus gluants les uns que les autres dans lesquels les fayots reconnaitront leur façon de faire !!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ...



Dis... tu veux pas venir bosser en Suisse...   Ou au moins faire un stage de quelques mois dans notre jolie boîte?...   Ça n'est pas Sylko qui me contredira...


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'avais pensé à un truc comme ça ... du genre :
> 
> ...le DG assiste à la petite cérémonie (il m'a confirmé qu'il y serait !) ... dans mon discours, je lui glisse un tas de remerciements adipeux, lui dit que c'est agréable de travailler avec lui, qu'on est tous contents qu'il soit parmi nous, je lui remets un petit cadeau... etc... ... bref, un tas de trucs les plus gluants les uns que les autres dans lesquels les fayots reconnaitront leur façon de faire !!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ...


 C'est superbe, TheBig mais il faudrait rajouter un petit truc pour leur faire serrer les fesses quand même, genre : "bon, sinon, on a perdu la liste des autres nominés, mais si c'est vraiment nécessaire, on doit pouvoir la retrouver"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est superbe, TheBig mais il faudrait rajouter un petit truc pour leur faire serrer les fesses quand même, genre : "bon, sinon, on a perdu la liste des autres nominés, mais si c'est vraiment nécessaire, on doit pouvoir la retrouver"



    ... adopté !!!!!  
Merci Luc !   :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'avais pensé à un truc comme ça ... du genre :
> 
> ...le DG assiste à la petite cérémonie (il m'a confirmé qu'il y serait !) ... dans mon discours, je lui glisse un tas de remerciements adipeux, lui dit que c'est agréable de travailler avec lui, qu'on est tous contents qu'il soit parmi nous, je lui remets un petit cadeau... etc... ... bref, un tas de trucs les plus gluants les uns que les autres dans lesquels les fayots reconnaitront leur façon de faire !!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ...


hihihihihihihihihihihihi
   

_Non c'est pas un hennissement (qui mal y pense)_


----------



## Goulven (22 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis... tu veux pas venir bosser en Suisse...   Ou au moins faire un stage de quelques mois dans notre jolie boîte?...   Ça n'est pas Sylko qui me contredira...



Tu travailles dans quelle boite en Suisse? Tu peux répondre en MP si tu préfères...


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'avais pensé à un truc comme ça ... du genre :
> 
> ...le DG assiste à la petite cérémonie (il m'a confirmé qu'il y serait !) ... dans mon discours, je lui glisse un tas de remerciements adipeux, lui dit que c'est agréable de travailler avec lui, qu'on est tous contents qu'il soit parmi nous, je lui remets un petit cadeau... etc... ... bref, un tas de trucs les plus gluants les uns que les autres dans lesquels les fayots reconnaitront leur façon de faire !!!!! :rateau:
> 
> ...



Excellent (comme dirait Paul) !!  :love:  :love: 

Mais bon, est-ce vraiment si pipé que ça cette élection hein...  :mouais:  :rateau:    

Je crois que pour le poste de président du CE, c'est du tout cuit !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que pour le poste de président du CE, c'est du tout cuit !!


...j'y travaille ... j'y travaille !!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...j'y travaille ... j'y travaille !!!!!!!!



Comment croyez-vous qu'il ait obtenu le privilège de venir travailler en tongues et en chemise à fleurs ? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Excellent Zebig...

Poildep je vois plutôt ça comme ça :

...          




           ...​
  

ça en est ou au fait ??


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment croyez-vous qu'il ait obtenu le privilège de venir travailler en tongues et en chemise à fleurs ? :mouais:



et la housse d'iMac en peau d'opossum t'en fais quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et la housse d'iMac en peau d'opossum t'en fais quoi ?



Ils connaissent pas ça, sont trop jeunes les nioubs.    :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ils connaissent pas ça, sont trop jeunes les nioubs.    :rateau:



Ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils manquent.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et la housse d'iMac en peau d'opossum t'en fais quoi ?


    ... un con a bouché les trous de nez et le trou de balle par lesquels mon iMac se ventilait tout seul comme un grand !!!! ... elle a cramée !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2004)

Bienheureux celui qui souffre !!


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... un con a bouché les trous de nez et le trou de balle par lesquels mon iMac se ventilait tout seul comme un grand !!!! ... elle a cramée !



mais un oppossum n'a pas 2 trous de balle ???    :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mais un oppossum n'a pas 2 trous de balle ???    :mouais:


Euh ! Quand on a une zigounette avec les 3 bandes Adidas inscrustées dessus (tu crois que j'avais oublié la "marmite" hein ???) ... et bien on ne fait pas ce genre de remarques !!  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (28 Septembre 2004)

:mouais:     :love:   

On ne comprends plus rien là...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

Un bien beau spécimen de fayot sévit également au sein de mon entreprise depuis quelques années...
Ce type insipide et ennuyeux (mais gros : Patrick est surnommé "FatPat" par de nombreux collègues, moi je l'appelle "Big Crimson" en raison de la couleur rouge cramoisi qu'affiche son visage en permanence et en rapport au groupe que j'aime beaucoup), ce type donc, à vite compris et parfaitement assimilé au point d'en devenir expert, les règles du parfait lèche ©. 
Il faut dire que le climat et la situation était favorable à l'éclosion d'un talent certain... (direction flottante, management incertain, guéguerre inter-services)

Assez rapidement, il lui fut confié la responsabilité d'un service... le début de l'enfer pour mes collègues féminines qui y travaillent... (je vous passe les détails de ses capacités de harcèlement moral, d'annihilation de toute envie de travailler, de toute motivation professionnelle...)

Bref, ce petit Attila de PME poussa très loin la caricature du chef de service, il prit maîtresse au sein de l'entreprise (une gourdasse du service administratif dont le Qi est inversement proportionnel à son tour de poitrine et dont l'envie de "réussir" n'a d'égal que la vulgarité de son rouge à lèvres)...

A l'étonnement de toutes et tous, un petit être naquit de cette union... Ils prirent alors ensemble, maison, voiture, crédits, et compte commun... 

La vie de famille a parfois des vertus thérapeutiques sur les êtres dont l'egoïsme est une religion. Au contact du nourrisson, l&#8217;un et l&#8217;autre changèrent. L'un devint presque humain voir agréable, l'autre presque sympathique et son rouge à lèvres qui effrayait tant les oiseaux disparut au fond d'un tiroir.

Quelques mois de bonheur... et puis... comme ces rideaux de mauvaise qualité exposés à trop de soleil... leur union perdit ses couleurs... Le rouge à lèvres, lui, refit son apparition... (avait-il conclu que finalement un Qi normal pouvait être plus intéressant et agréable qu'un (gros) tour de poitrine !?  ), bref, un service connu de nouveau l'enfer auquel, maintenant, s'ajoutait à l'ambition, la haine et la colère d'un animal se sentant " pris au piége par la paternité "...

Début 2004, c'est de source sure, Big Crimson a une liaison apparemment avec une de ses voisine ...
L'occasion est trop belle, l'heure de notre vangeance à sonné... je lui envoie un mail... que je résumerais ainsi : si tu ne changes pas d'attitude professionnelle, j'informe ta compagne de tes relations extraconjugales...   (non mais... ne suis pas un vengeur masqué !?   )

A mon grand étonnement, le bestiau fit profil bas...   rapidement mes collègues retrouvèrent le sourire, et le goût de travailler dans une ambiance presque seine...    

Ce matin j'ai reçu un mail  de Big Crimson  qui dit à peu prés ceci : Petit blaireau masqué, j'ai finalement tout dit à ma femme, je ne la supporte plus, je demande le divorce... tu vas en chier...!!!!     :mouais:    

Il ne faut decidemment jamais faire justice sois même...    :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai reçu un mail  de Big Crimson  qui dit à peu prés ceci : Petit blaireau masqué, j'ai finalement tout dit à ma femme, je ne la supporte plus, je demande le divorce... tu vas en chier...!!!!     :mouais:
> 
> Il ne faut decidemment jamais faire justice sois même...    :rateau:  :hein:



Rêgle N°1 : ne jamais se mêler de la vie des autres, surtout pour faire du chantage...   

Bon courage tout de même!


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

[mode en passant on] y'a comme une odeur dans ce thread non  [mode en passant off]


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> [mode en passant on] y'a comme une odeur dans ce thread non  [mode en passant off]



[mode super marrant ON]
de cassoulet non ?
[mode super marrant OFF]

 :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2004)

Heu... Si j'ai bien compris c'était ce vendredi la remise du Fayot d'Or?   Alors, comment ça s'est passé... :love: Tu as réussi à t'en sortir?  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Si j'ai bien compris c'était ce vendredi la remise du Fayot d'Or?   Alors, comment ça s'est passé... :love: Tu as réussi à t'en sortir?  :love:


    ... on a eu la visite de quelques pontes ce vendredi ... alors j'ai du annuler !!!!   
On remet ça vendredi prochain ... désolé ....   
ps : mais ils ne perdent rien pour attendre !!!!!! :love:


----------



## touba (2 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on a eu la visite de quelques pontes ce vendredi ... alors j'ai du annuler !!!!
> On remet ça vendredi prochain ... désolé ....
> ps : mais ils ne perdent rien pour attendre !!!!!! :love:



de toutes façons ça se conserve bien les fayots... :mouais:


----------

